# Wives traveling to and staying in London alone?



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm sure some of you have had wives who have done this and been just fine. No jigalows, no trauma. 

I'm sure there are women who have done this and been just fine. 

I've come from a "When pigs fly." to a semi maybe, so if you have any positve stories. 

Thank you.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

I can't decide what I am more disturbed by - the general tone of the above post or the attempted spelling of gigolo.

And the semi maybe of allowing one's wife to travel - how Saudi!


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know any gigolos, so I wasn't sure how it was spelled. I've decided to wait on any travel right now, thank you.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

Karl89 said:


> I can't decide what I am more disturbed by - the general tone of the above post or the attempted spelling of gigolo.
> 
> And the semi maybe of allowing one's wife to travel - how Saudi!


Karl, I'm sorry if I was snippy yesterday. I didn't want a thread with strongly felt pros and cons. If anything ever happened to me, my husband would be very upset. Anyway, we've discussed the situation and he's feeling more positive about it.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I have done quite a bit of business traveling alone with female coworkers, and neither my wife nor as far as I know, their husbands have worried about it. My former business unit (I'm retired now) is about 50/50 male-female, and as consultants, we have all traveled quite a bit, sometimes alone, and sometimes with coworkers in other business areas of the company, with most trips being overnight, at least, and occasionally for 4 or 5 days. Nowadays, it's pretty routine. Someone who refused to travel because their spouse was uncomfortable about it would find that a pretty serious impediment to their career.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you John.


----------

